# Ctenolophus sp. ('African red trapdoor spider') adult male



## lhystrix

An adult male Idiopid, Ctenolophus species, aka 'African Red Trapdoor spider'.

Often incorrectly labeled and sold as Stasimopus robersti (a dark brown to black Ctenizid), or Gorgyrella, also an Idiopid, but with obvious morphological differences that seperate it from Ctenolophus.

BL (carapace minus chelicerae + abdomen) 23mm, which is small when compared to large adult females, which can grow to a BL of over 40mm.


----------



## Philth

Wow very cool, first time I've ever seen a male.  Gooodluck with him, I would love to see mating pics.

Later, Tom


----------



## KUJordan

Yes, that is awesome! That's the first male I've seen as well.  Take good care of him and get him to a female quick!  And take pictures of the mating!


----------



## Grupofix

Very cool, second time I see male of theese. Good luck with mating


----------



## josh_cloud

*i have a female of that species!*

hi there, if when you get done breeding him, i'd like to try. that is, if the female doesn't munch him. here she is in all her pissed off glory!
http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=td1iv2.jpg


----------



## buthus

For sure, aint too many pics of those boyz available. If theres a book about spiders about to be published, it should be in there.     Thanks for sharing ...pic going in my reference library.


----------



## lhystrix

Thanks all.

At this moment he is at the burrow entrance of a recently molted female (last night, same female pictured above. Note dark coloration of female that indicates molting is near, typical of all Araneae and especially evident in light colored spiders). Copulation after a molt is the safest and easiest time for a male.

I would like to get some images if possible, but this species doesn't like to do anything until the lights are out.

Also, I sent some close ups of the palpal organs and hooks to Brent H hoping he has the info or contacts to get it to species, but still waiting for reply. Guessing he's out for the holidays.


----------



## ranchulas

Very nice! Thats the first male I've seen as well. Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## ahas

Kinda creepy but love the orange legs.


----------



## Arachnoporium

juicy palps in the previous photo


----------



## DreadLobster

holy crap man... i have one of these and the only thing i can't believe about this thread is the picture of you holding one.

they are aggressive as all hell and i don't think i will ever try to hold mine. when i first put him in his cage he would literally attack the dirt that was rolling around while i put his cage in place. angry little guys...


----------



## jen1302

Great pics looking to get the silver,orange and orange leg soon.


----------



## lhystrix

jen1302 said:


> Great pics looking to get the silver,orange and orange leg soon.


Thanks, jen. 

What are the silver,orange and orange leg?


----------



## jen1302

Cyphonisia sp. Silver Trapdoor 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gordyrella sp. Orange Trapdoor Spider 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Stassimopus sp. Orange Leg Trapdoor 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hopfully will have the silver this week from the spider shop.


----------



## lhystrix

jen1302 said:


> Gordyrella sp. Orange Trapdoor Spider
> 
> Stassimopus sp. Orange Leg Trapdoor


Hi, jen. Your orange trapdoor is a Ctenolophus sp., same as mine pictured above. If you're confident with your spider manipulation abilities, compare sigilla to be certain. Or just place in a glass and take a look. See here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107942 for images. Gorgyrella has a third, larger pair.

Your orange leg trapdoor is an Ancylotrypa sp. See same link and compare to images on this site.

Unfortunately most dealers don't know what they are selling when dealing with non-theraphosid spiders, and don't know how/bother to ID to family, genus, or possibly species.


----------



## jen1302

The link you gave is quite interesting to read and look at.

At the moment i'm looking in any info on the Silver as i don't want to go in feet first with these as they are new to me.

Can you tell me a bit of experience with yours and do you breed them as i'm a owner of various Tarantulas so Trap Doors something different.

Out of my 8 species only 2 are buggers such as my Adult female Cyriocosmus elegans and my H.Gigas sling as all my others are docile to skittish.


----------



## j&sexotics

*Silver Trap Door*



jen1302 said:


> Cyphonisia sp. Silver Trapdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordyrella sp. Orange Trapdoor Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stassimopus sp. Orange Leg Trapdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopfully will have the silver this week from the spider shop.


I need information on this silver trapdoor. I love it and want to get one. Any help or a website that can tell me about them?

Thanks,
Bobbie


----------

